# Building legs without Squatting? How?



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ive seen on the forum a few of the bigger guys don't squat for whatever reasons (bad back, injury reason etc).

So what exercises can I do to build leg mass apart from barbell back squats?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Leg press, hack squats, hamstring curls, leg extensions, straight legged deadlifts, lunges (barbell or dumbbells), calf raises

Would suck not being able to do squats though


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

What is the reason you can't do squats?

I would say leg press and lunges are good. I've found leg press seems to work better with higher reps like 10 or more, low reps didn't give me the same benifit as low rep squats did.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> What is the reason you can't do squats?
> 
> I would say leg press and lunges are good. I've found leg press seems to work better with higher reps like 10 or more, low reps didn't give me the same benifit as low rep squats did.


Lower back injury so not too keen on going for barbell back squats mate. My gym doesnt have a leg press but thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not squatted in 16yrs and my legs are pretty decent


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I dont squat and havnt for a long long time. I have pretty good legs, might be something to do with the 520kg leg press last night x 15 reps


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Cactus87 said:


> Lower back injury so not too keen on going for barbell back squats mate. My gym doesnt have a leg press but thanks for the suggestions.


When I snapped my collarbone I did lunges using a dip belt to add weight as I couldn't hold a dumbell in each hand or have a barbell on my back. It's a much under rated exercise I think.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> not squatted in 16yrs and my legs are pretty decent


What do you do for legs then mate?

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cactus87 said:


> What do you do for legs then mate?
> 
> Thanks for all the replies


Leg press, Leg extensions, reverse hack squats....


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Leg press, Leg extensions, reverse hack squats....


I've always thought about doing reverse hack squats, but I wasn't sure it was conventional. I'll be trying them on my next Leg day - no doubt I'll get some funny looks. Good thing I don't care what other people think about me!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been considering giving up squats, fully aware of the benefits of squatting. They feel very uncomfortable for me, and I seem to have an imbalance where I twist on the concentric part of the exercise. All I have at my disposal is a horizontal leg press. I'd never give up deadlifts though, so much pleasure


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I would do these


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

GShock said:


> I would do these


 :thumb: It's actually the first video I watched when pscarb mentioned reverse hack squats. Theres another I found with a blonde which was equally enjoyable.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

billly9 said:


> :thumb: It's actually the first video I watched when pscarb mentioned reverse hack squats. Theres another I found with a blonde which was equally enjoyable.


Just needed to check my form


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Leg press, Leg extensions, reverse hack squats....


Pscarb knows his stuff. You better believe it mate.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

GShock said:


> I would do these


I would also do he--these too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Id give my right arm to do leg presses. I could destroy my quads n hams n calfs with one of them. Build massive legs... And I squat too.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Id give my right arm to do leg presses. I could destroy my quads n hams n calfs with one of them. Build massive legs... And I squat too.


Good point, I could destroy these


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

high rep leg press is awesome!

nice vid.. brb 5mins going Incognito..


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> might be something to do with the 520kg leg press last night x 15 reps


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> When I snapped my collarbone I did lunges using a dip belt to add weight as I couldn't hold a dumbell in each hand or have a barbell on my back. It's a much under rated exercise I think.


Have you ever caught your nut sack between the chain and your leg?

It fvcking hurts!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

If I couldn't squat I wouldn't bother training tbh.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spawn of Haney said:


> If I couldn't squat I wouldn't bother training tbh.


Why?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Why?


from his avi mate looks like his calves go a miss compared to quads .. so maybe he only squats :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 108624


?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

theres more to bb than squats


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't stop training if I couldn't squat, but there is no other exercise that comes close to giving me so much pleasure than squatting. Nor provides me with more of a challenge.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

If your a bodybuilder you could get away with not squatting, I prefer strength though and you need to squat for that.

I just love the feel of a squat, nothing comes close to that feeling when your at the bottom and trying to push with everything you have and the bar is inching up slowly, feels like your legs are going to explode, your lungs are on fire, then it finally goes up, then you have to do it all again.

I've tried heavy leg pressing or high rep leg pressing and other exercises and the feeling just isn't the same.

My legs also respond better to the squats, maybe that's just me though.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Have you ever caught your nut sack between the chain and your leg?
> 
> It fvcking hurts!


No, but i've tugged on me pubes.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I wish my gym had a hack squat machine, that's be perfect.

Once again thanks for all the replies and suggestions. Much appreciated


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

billly9 said:


> I've always thought about doing reverse hack squats, but I wasn't sure it was conventional. I'll be trying them on my next Leg day - no doubt I'll get some funny looks. Good thing I don't care what other people think about me!


That's the spirit, who cares if it looks like your humping the machine.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I wouldn't stop training if I couldn't squat, but there is no other exercise that comes close to giving me so much pleasure than squatting. Nor provides me with more of a challenge.


It's a very satisfying movement.

We've got some awesome chains at my gym that I've been adding to the bar lately too, added pleasing sound effects too!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Smitch said:


> It's a very satisfying movement.
> 
> We've got some awesome chains at my gym that I've been adding to the bar lately too, added pleasing sound effects too!


Squatting is the only exercise where I feel it is truly me versus the weight, me lifting, the bar trying to crush me. It's gladiatorial lol...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Walking up hills with weight on your back, builds big powerful legs.


And sprint cycling, look at the wheels on Chris Hoy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Why?


I was joking Paul, but none the less Squats have made my body grow like no other exercise along with it being my favorite exercise.

Done correctly you will grow bigger legs fact.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

@flinty90

Looks as though you suffer the same lack of calfage as me 

Dare I say it though what you have achieved is inspirational.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dublin said:


> My gym has a hack machine like this
> 
> View attachment 108658
> 
> ...


The top machine is the closest thing I can get to normal squats if you face the machine it is a great exercise.

I did 210kg 2 weeks ago using that machine


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> @flinty90
> 
> Looks as though you suffer the same lack of calfage as me
> 
> Dare I say it though what you have achieved is inspirational.


??? i wasnt having a go i was saying you must love squatting as your quads are huge.. in relation to your calves, so maybe thats what you did most of hence not bothering if you didnt squat :confused1:

but i do agree i have little everything lol apart from gut


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm the other way around , my calves are massive, yet my quads aren't. But my legs are huge full stop, wish the rest of me would catch up !!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I was joking Paul, but none the less Squats have made my body grow like no other exercise along with it being my favorite exercise.
> 
> Done correctly you will grow bigger legs fact.


thats not Fact at all that's an opinion, bigger than what? legs built not using squats? prove it........

growth comes from stimulation, overload and intensity done correctly you can achieve this with Leg press.......some of the strongest squatters in the world have not got huge legs doing squats does not necessarily mean big legs even when done correctly


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> ??? i wasnt having a go i was saying you must love squatting as your quads are huge.. in relation to your calves, so maybe thats what you did most of hence not bothering if you didnt squat :confused1:


Apologies flinty, thought it was a sly one.

Appreciate the compliment.

Calves just do not grow sadly, I train them high reps once a week and heavy/low reps once also.

Sometimes I can't walk there so sore from Doms.

Other than my arms and calves I grow like a weed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dublin said:


> Do you mind me asking if i can do squats what is the additional benefit of using the 1st machine facing into it ? Sorry i just have never seen anyone do these and am curious of the benefits of it. Does it put more stress on the quads than a regular squat?


No I cannot do squats and as I said this is the closest I can get to doing a squat, if you can do squats then squat


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> thats not Fact at all that's an opinion, bigger than what? legs built not using squats? prove it........
> 
> growth comes from stimulation, overload and intensity done correctly you can achieve this with Leg press.......some of the strongest squatters in the world have not got huge legs doing squats does not necessarily mean big legs even when done correctly


I was just basing it on the elite athletes of our time. The Jays and the Ronnies who used squats as a staple to build.

I'm not saying squats are the be all an end all Paul.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I was just basing it on the elite athletes of our time. The Jays and the Ronnies who used squats as a staple to build.
> 
> I'm not saying squats are the be all an end all Paul.


Sorry mate but you did clearly say "done correctly you will build bigger legs Fact" so you can see from this statement why I replied like I did........basing an opinion on elite athletes is irrelevant to members on this forum as we are not of the elite.

The fact is that squats are a great quad building exercise BUT they are certainly not the only leg exercise that can build big quads I am proof of this..........but I am sure you can go into any gym in this country and see someone squatting correctly with sh1t legs......


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Sorry mate but you did clearly say "done correctly you will build bigger legs Fact" so you can see from this statement why I replied like I did........basing an opinion on elite athletes is irrelevant to members on this forum as we are not of the elite.
> 
> The fact is that squats are a great quad building exercise BUT they are certainly not the only leg exercise that can build big quads I am proof of this..........but I am sure you can go into any gym in this country and see someone squatting correctly with sh1t legs......


Yeah fair play Paul, need to not write my posts in haste and explain myself better.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yeah fair play Paul, need to not write my posts in haste and explain myself better.


we all do it at times mate...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not sure if its been mentioned as havent read the whole thread but if u actually want to do some form of squat without loading your back, here is an alternative


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Only two reasons not to squat :

1.) An injury (a lot of times faked so that people do not have to squat). Of course there are true injuries too but I feel these are quite rare.

2.) Pussying out. I refer you back to 1 (when people feign injury).

:whistling:


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Only two reasons not to squat :
> 
> 1.) An injury (a lot of times faked so that people do not have to squat). Of course there are true injuries too but I feel these are quite rare.
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm a pussy then, Only reason I can't squat is cos I have flexibility issues when trying to get hold of the bar. I am 6'6" and struggle to contort my long arms comfortably on the bar. I am working on it and at the moment I am resigned to front squats. My legs are actaully my one of favorite body parts to train and probably one of the only ones that makes me wanna puke!

Reps for the poster of the reverse hack squat vid :drool: I think I will give that a go tonight.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Looks like I'm a pussy then, Only reason I can't squat is cos I have flexibility issues when trying to get hold of the bar. I am 6'6" and struggle to contort my long arms comfortably on the bar. I am working on it and at the moment I am resigned to front squats. My legs are actaully my one of favorite body parts to train and probably one of the only ones that makes me wanna puke!
> 
> Reps for the poster of the reverse hack squat vid :drool: I think I will give that a go tonight.


I had to stop squatting for 4 years following a bad back injury. When I returned to squatting last year I had this problem with flexibility. Now, 10 months and plenty of stretching later, the problem no longer exists.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Cactus87 said:


> Lower back injury so not too keen on going for barbell back squats mate. My gym doesnt have a leg press but thanks for the suggestions.


Im the same.. I pulled my back out this morning doing squats


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I dont squat and havnt for a long long time. I have pretty good legs, might be something to do with the 520kg leg press last night x 15 reps


My back cant take suatting anymore... I pulled my back again this morning doing squats... I think its time to give them up..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> not sure if its been mentioned as havent read the whole thread but if u actually want to do some form of squat without loading your back, here is an alternative


Think I will give this a try


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> My back cant take suatting anymore... I pulled my back again this morning doing squats... I think its time to give them up..


Its why i gave them up, wasnt even lifting heavy, think it was 120kg and back crunched and has been fcuked for about 10 months i think now. Had loads of physio and nothing, so cant even squat the bar now.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Its why i gave them up, wasnt even lifting heavy, think it was 120kg and back crunched and has been fcuked for about 10 months i think now. Had loads of physio and nothing, so cant even squat the bar now.


Ive had a lower back injury for years... And now if I go to low doing squats! it just twinges.. and puts me out of action for days... think its best I knock them on the head.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nothing pussy about not squatting lol if you dont like it dont do it. if its not comfortable to do dont do it. if you dont want to build legs but like a muscular upper body then do it.. who the fcuck is anyone to tell us what we should and shouldnt do anyway..

too pussy to squat pmsl.. more like too pussy to stand up with your own ideals in life i say. following the crowd..

i squat by the way. and i do it on a smith machine omg i must be a loser...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Right these threads always get rigoddamndiculous so to clear up things pretty simply comparing the squat to the leg press is like comparing apples and oranges.

If your goal is strength, athleticism or sports:

The squat is your friend, in nearly all variations; it assists balance, co-ordination and uses many muscle groups at a single time just as you will when performing a feat of strength or playing/competing in a sport.

The leg press has its place; you can effectively work the thigh with heavy weights and often suits people with long limbs who tend to lean a lot in the squat. It provides a solid assistance to the squat variants for an athletic base but should not replace it.

If your goal is appearance:

The squat can effectively build the thighs, very effectively but more control needs to be applied and a more careful approach. Some gigantic squatters have smaller legs as the power squat uses the hips more, however a well controlled Olmypic Squat or Front Squat can assist massively - however you may be let down by core strength, balance, back problems etc.

It is worth noting some people due to their bio-mechanical levers will find the squat more effective than the leg press and visa versa - this is an individual thing and should not be "Well so and so does this" - so what, they are not you!

Other machine variations such as the Karlson squat (the reverse Hack squat), and hack squats on and off a machine are very effective at working primarily the quads.

The leg press is the weapon of choice for many bodybuilders as due to the large weights shifted and almost totally directed at the thigh using a variety of foot placements it is possible to train overall mass engaging the hammies and glutes or primarily work the quadriceps. It becomes a very simple and largely effective tool for achieving a goal.

So by comparison they are different tools with different purposes, select that which applies to you and go for it, provided you work hard and stimulate in the most effective way for your goal then you are doing the right thing.

Now stop fecking arguing about them, horses for courses.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Ive had a lower back injury for years... And now if I go to low doing squats! it just twinges.. and puts me out of action for days... think its best I knock them on the head.


I agree mate. Ya dont want to fcuk it up for good.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I agree mate. Ya dont want to fcuk it up for good.


Yeah I think I will work more with pressing and lunges to compensate.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah I think I will work more with pressing and lunges to compensate.. :thumbup1:


Sounds good. You might have legs like mine one day with a bit of erroft and hard work........lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good. You might have legs like mine one day with a bit of erroft and hard work........lol.


All jokes aside.. my legs had fallen behind, but are improving... but squatts are now out the window.. lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MattGriff said:


> Right these threads always get rigoddamndiculous so to clear up things pretty simply comparing the squat to the leg press is like comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> If your goal is strength, athleticism or sports:
> 
> ...


good post Matt


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

I enjoy squatting, because it requires a great deal of mental prep too, and it can be torturing to do it all. When I do 5 reps of good weight, I find my whole body reacts. I like that feeling. But believe me i'd swap squats for leg press if I could. (Well tbh id do both, but press more than squat)

And @flinty90 there's **** all wrong with squatting on a smith  I do it too lol Only option I got


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 108624


Lmao my reaction exactly


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Lmao my reaction exactly


nice one.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> nothing pussy about not squatting lol if you dont like it dont do it. if its not comfortable to do dont do it. if you dont want to build legs but like a muscular upper body then do it.. who the fcuck is anyone to tell us what we should and shouldnt do anyway..
> 
> too pussy to squat pmsl.. more like too pussy to stand up with your own ideals in life i say. following the crowd..
> 
> i squat by the way. and i do it on a smith machine omg i must be a loser...


Flinty you loser 

Did you not see the emoticon at the bottom of my post............... :whistling:


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

I've struggled squatting and leg pressing since I dislocated my knee a number of years ago and destroyed all my ligaments in the process. Can't do any kind of heavy weight without being in agony so just focus on high reps and hitting them from a number of angles and still have decent legs. Might give those dip belt squats a go though sometime and see how I get on with those!


----------

